# 1/8 buggy servo



## captkidd (Jan 4, 2011)

I just picked up at Losi 8ight nitro buggy and need to put new servo's in it I would like to stay with futaba servo's. So im asking all you nitro buggy guys what futaba servo are good for streeing and for break and throttle.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*No problem*

For the throttle you want a high speed bls451...

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...451-Digital-Brushless-High-Torque-Speed-Servo

For steering you want a high torque....the bls352 is a bit of overkill, but it sucks to loose a servo so it's a safe bet......

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...ba-BLS352-Digital-Brushless-High-Torque-Servo

the bls351 is really nice too for steering.....It's a little faster with plenty of torque for buggy....

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...ba-BLS352-Digital-Brushless-High-Torque-Servo


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Has anyone tried those new Savox servos?

I've been using the Ace / Team Associated DS1015 for quite some time now. They will work for steering and throttle/brake. .10 secs , 207 oz torque @ 6.0V, only $89!!

If you plan on using a LiPo receiver battery though, look into some of the new higher voltage servos that are made to run on 7.4V. They have more torque/speed......and of course, they cost more too!


----------



## captkidd (Jan 4, 2011)

Thx for the input guys, I guess I need to save up my beans now to buy them


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Has anyone tried those new Savox servos?


I got a SC-1258TG in my B4 and its working pretty well so far. $70.

Speed @ 6.0V: 0.08 sec/60


----------



## LowBoost (Apr 4, 2009)

Is speed an important aspect in off-road as it is in on-road?

What about the "old" Hitec HS-7955TG Ultra Torque Titanium Gear

*Specifications:*
*Motor Type:* Coreless
*Bearing Type:* Dual Ball Bearing
*Speed:* 0.19 / 0.15 sec @ 60 deg.
*Torque:* 250 / 333 oz.in (4.8v/6v) 18 / 24 kg.cm
*Size:* 1.57" x 0.78" x 1.45" 40.00 x 20.00 x 37.00mm
*Weight: *2.29oz 65.00g


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I know it sounds crazy, but I can personally tell a very big difference between a 0.15sec and a 0.10sec transit time. However, it may be from going backwards......meaning having the faster servo in my car, and then driving one with the slower servo. It may not be so bad if I didn't know what a faster servo felt like and learned to compensate by moving the steering wheel slightly sooner going into a turn.

All I can tell you is personal experience.........driving my car and then another person's car with the slower servo in it felt like I was going from my Eurus radio with a super fast transit time to a 10 year old FM radio or something! MAJOR lag time.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*So true*

Having the monster torques servo like the 7955 in the steering is a bit slower, but it makes up for it in durability. very few servos have over 275 oz of torque and .08-.12 transit time. Most are .13-.15....the lower gearing is more durable during crashes....but if you buy the most bad *** servo for steering it would be 250 plus torque and .08-.12 transit time...

In the throttle it is important to have a quick servo...I say.08-.12 transit time is ideal....and at least 140 oz of torque to stop really good in nitro....


----------



## captkidd (Jan 4, 2011)

ok next question will a losi truggy starter box work on my losi 8ight buggy? they have new ones on ebay pulled from the rtr kit for 44.00 buck.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Blue OFNA truggy box....*

Those losi boxes are junky....Go ahead and spend a little more on a good box.......You get what you pay for......


----------



## team420! (Apr 30, 2010)

Define "junkie".  I've been using one of those "junkie" boxes since they came out with no problems. I will agree that they are cheap and not as high end as some, but it works well. I'd take the savings and put it towards more stuff. It's all a matter of preference :brew2:


----------



## LowBoost (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I'll give the Team Associated DS1015 a try.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*My bad*

It's just that starter boxes take a beating, and I've personally seen those Losi boxes break the belt, and grind up pretty fast. It's all about how you take care of it. that box is just to get people started, and they might last a year of racing, but if you get a good one it will last for years. It will save money in the long run to go ahead and get a good one....Just one less thing to worry about,,,,Sorry about the junky comment.....


----------



## captkidd (Jan 4, 2011)

ty you guys for your input it helped a bunch.


----------



## hankracer (Jun 14, 2010)

*Reaction time*

Does a servo saver slow reaction time down?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Now, thr RTR boxes and the Losi 8ight boxes are different, the Losi boxes that are sold seperately are better than the RTRs I assume. Even with the aftermarket Losi box, people were complaining that they didn't last long either. I would either get a box locally used if possible. I think with the rtr box, it wont last you through many seasons, or a new motor for break-in. 

But, experience is the best teacher. The rtr box will get you going but, may need servicing during it;s tenure.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

hankracer said:


> Does a servo saver slow reaction time down?


Not if it's adjusted right.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, all the saver really is a spring attached lever. It suppose to absorb impact and prevent the servo from taking extra abuse. The size and weight of tires and suspension arms etc would be more of a factor to speed to me.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Slop in your steering linkage, too loose of a servo saver, cheap servo horns, and old steering linkage bearings will all cause steering delays. 

Before you install your new servo (as well as when you're cleaning your car), always inspect the linkage for worn bearings, loose screws, spring tension, worn tie-rod ends, and binding steering ball ends. Make sure that without tires on the car and without a servo horn connected to the servo, that the whole steering mechanism is fluid and smooth without slop and without binding.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

:cheers:


Merdith said:


> It's just that starter boxes take a beating, and I've personally seen those Losi boxes break the belt, and grind up pretty fast. It's all about how you take care of it. that box is just to get people started, and they might last a year of racing, but if you get a good one it will last for years. It will save money in the long run to go ahead and get a good one....Just one less thing to worry about,,,,Sorry about the junky comment.....


Mad dog said "Junkie" he he...:cheers:


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Has anyone tried those new Savox servos?
> 
> I've been using the Ace / Team Associated DS1015 for quite some time now. They will work for steering and throttle/brake. .10 secs , 207 oz torque @ 6.0V, only $89!!
> 
> If you plan on using a LiPo receiver battery though, look into some of the new higher voltage servos that are made to run on 7.4V. They have more torque/speed......and of course, they cost more too!


I am running Savox, and life, SC -1256 Servos, a "junkie" Losi Lipo regulator, Protech juicer...:rybka: No problem so far...


----------



## hankracer (Jun 14, 2010)

*junkie*



fast1970 said:


> :cheers:
> 
> Mad dog said "Junkie" he he...:cheers:


HEY Monkey,

The reason MD is useing the word" junkie" is that his mind is worps by watching old "Bee Gees" videos:dance:


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

You know. I've run Futaba, Ace, Hitec and Airtronics servos over the last few years and have busted all of them on a regular basis, everything from the sacrificial plastic gear gear amongst all metal to outright messing up the internal electronics. I put the rubber mounting things on and don't tighten then too tight to allow some wiggle. I do always set them back from full strain on the endpoints to not mess them up there and especially so on mugens so the wheel rims don't eat the tierods (mugen users know what I mean). I set my servo saver just tight enough that it doesn't have slop (a knotch above actual slop) and I still bust them! Most of you know I don't drive that bad and so I'm not cronically clipping shiit with my wheels so why the F**K am I braking servos every 3-4th race on avg?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

That's really wierd Jason!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I have been running the JR 9100s (super fast, fairly strong) servos for about 3 years for both throttle and steering. I have had very few gear issues and I run my servo saver on the tight side. I do use the rubber isolators and the brass grommets. I do tighten down snugly. I have busted a few ears on the cases on the steering servo during bad wrecks. I have burned up MANY servos on the throttle side of things. In talking with JR we came to the conclusion I am pushing too many amps. After they got tired of replacing my servos, they sent me an inline amp meter that installs between RX and servo. After endpoints are adjusted, you remove the amp meter. Their recomendation is no more than .1 amp at full brake. I like about .3 and thus the problems I have had. Shouldn't be an issue any more as I have traded my throttle servo for an ESC. I do recomend this servo for steering but I was looking for something else for throttle when I made the E switch.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Jason, are you running an aluminum servo horn? 

I know lots of people do, but you and I run such closely similar setups/equipment and I've never had an issue and I use the Associated/ACE plastic servo horns. Maybe they have a little more give than an aluminum one?

Just a thought


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

Knock on wood but I have been using the same Hitec 7955 servos since I started RC. Thats a year of racing almost every weekend truggy and bugggy. I have to recomend those just on the durability factor.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Jason, are you running an aluminum servo horn?
> 
> I know lots of people do, but you and I run such closely similar setups/equipment and I've never had an issue and I use the Associated/ACE plastic servo horns. Maybe they have a little more give than an aluminum one?
> 
> Just a thought


Horn hasn't seemed to make any difference on the braking or not of the servo. Perhaps the horn itself which I have busted only at mike s afew times. But thats probably cuz they were plastic and landing at mikes is like landing on concrete. Thats good news Gray, I'll have to keep that one in mind.


----------

